# Die uneinsichtigsten Fragesteller aller Zeiten



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2008)

so, ab heut wird gesammelt ... frei nach dem Motto:

"Kann nich lesen, kann nur schreiben!"
oder
"Mir egal, was du von meinem Problem wissen willst, ich erzähl dir weiter meinen Kokolores!"
oder
"Ja, habe nicht gemacht, was du mir empfohlen hast ... aber es funktioniert nicht!"

Kurz gesagt: Die uneinsichtigsten Fragesteller aller Zeiten

und die ersten beiden sind die:

4 Byte (float) auf Real?
Bitte Hilfe

so ... viel Spaß beim sammeln und abreagieren! :twisted:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Februar 2008)

Ich glaube da kannste fast alle "Hausaufgaben"-Fragesteller eintragen  ....

Im "BITTE HILFE" finde ich klasse mit welcher Geduld MARLOB immer nach dem Diagnospuffer fragt und er/sie es gnadenlos ignoriert...... Also ich würdenur 1x fragen


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Februar 2008)

hallo,
ein teil der fragesteller sind in der firma der kleine gott, na ja wenn dann kritik kommt, bellen sie.


----------



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube da kannste fast alle "Hausaufgaben"-Fragesteller eintragen  ....



na, wer wird denn hier pauschalisieren wollen?  ...manche haben wirklich den willen dazu zu lernen ... manche ...


----------



## Zottel (2 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Wenn jeder jeden totschlagen würde, der in seinen Augen Mist programmiert, wäre das Forum recht leer und der Bedarf an SPS-Programmierern recht groß


Etwas umständlich, deine Signatur zu zitieren....
Ein Anwalt könnte sagen, Wenn jeder jeden totschlagen würde, der das Recht in seinen Augen fehlinterpretirt (verbiegt, beugt?), wäre das (Juristen-)Forum recht leer und der Bedarf an (Ersatz-)Juristen recht groß
Erweiterbar auf beliebige Berufsstände.
Fragen darf man immer, auch für die Hausaufgaben.
Gestern habe ich in aller Ausführlichkeit 4 Zeilen C-Code erläutert. Ich hatte die 10 Minuten Zeit und wenn der Fragesteller die nicht selbst programmieren konnte, ist er eben Anfänger, wie wir alle mal waren. Selbst eine mittelmäßig (das heist halb zwischen:erklär ich dir und; streng dich selbst an, ich diktiere es dir nicht) arrogante Antwort gibt einem Anfänger wenigstens eine Vorstellung wie die Lösung sein sollte. Vielleicht hilft sie nicht, weil er unter Druck steht und nicht die Zeit hat zu profitieren.


----------



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Etwas umständlich, deine Signatur zu zitieren....
> Ein Anwalt könnte sagen, Wenn jeder jeden totschlagen würde, der das Recht in seinen Augen fehlinterpretirt (verbiegt, beugt?), wäre das (Juristen-)Forum recht leer und der Bedarf an (Ersatz-)Juristen recht groß
> Erweiterbar auf beliebige Berufsstände.



hab sie doch selber nur zitiert  und ich finde der fönig hatte da einen seiner lichtesten momente 



Zottel schrieb:


> Fragen darf man immer, auch für die Hausaufgaben.
> [...]



seh ich auch so, hier sollen ja auch nur die beiträge der "unbelehrbaren" rein, jene die z.B. selbst nach 12zig beiträgen sich noch mit händen und füßen dagegen wehren, den diagnosepuffer auszulesen, da werdsch :twisted: ...


----------



## Zottel (2 Februar 2008)

Gestern habe ich in aller Ausführlichkeit 4 Zeilen C-Code erläutert. Ich hatte die 10 Minuten Zeit und wenn der Fragesteller die nicht selbst programmieren konnte, ist er eben Anfänger, (und im Zusammenhang WinCC erwartet man vielleicht, das auch nicht können zu müssen), wie wir alle mal waren. Selbst eine mittelmäßig arrogante Anwort (das heist halb zwischen:ich erklär's dir (im Prinzip, aber nicht im Detail) und: streng dich selbst an, ich diktiere es dir nicht in die Feder) gibt einem Anfänger wenigstens eine Vorstellung, wie die Lösung sein sollte. Vielleicht hilft sie ihm nicht, weil er unter Druck steht und nicht die Zeit hat zu profitieren.
Nun die "Manchen" von Vierlagig, den Willen zu lernen spreche ich ihnen nicht einmal ab, aber was ich hasse ( hassen gelernt habe) sind Nachfrgen zu Libnodave, wo man genau sieht:
- Sie können wenig von der Sprache, in der sie programmieren
- Sie fragen lieber, als daß sie einfach mal ein paar nahe liegende Dinge probieren
- Wenn das Zeug auch nur 50 Euro kosten würde, hätten sie es wohl nicht gekauft, weil sie nicht für 50 Euro Vertrauen haben, damit auch was anfangen zu können...Mein Frust.


----------



## Zottel (2 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hab sie doch selber nur zitiert  und ich finde der fönig hatte da einen seiner lichtesten momente


Bezog sich auf die (Forums-)technische Schwierigkeit eine Signatur zu zitieren, da bei zitieren der Beitrag ohne diese erscheint; nicht auf den Inhalt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> na, wer wird denn hier pauschalisieren wollen?  ...manche haben wirklich den willen dazu zu lernen ... manche ...


 


Wie war das mit dem lesen können  ?????  




> Ich glaube da kannste fast alle "Hausaufgaben"-Fragesteller eintragen  ....


 
Dort steht ein FAST ALLE..... bitte die Einschränkunzu beachten... Natürlich hätte ich auch DIE MEISTEN schreiben können, hab ich aber nicht ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Februar 2008)

... ich finde auch die Beiträge schön, bei denen erst ein Thema angeschnitten wird und dann wenn man geststellt, dass es im Level etwas zu hoch liegt dann aufgibt (oder aufgeben will). Frei nach dem Motto von (Onkel Dagobert ?) : "Es gibt viel mehr Leute, due freiwillig aufgeben, als welche die wirklich scheitern würden" ... oder so ähnlich

Da gibt man sich erst Mühe und versucht etwas zu vermitteln und hinterher verläuft es so im Sand.

Gruß an Alle
LL


----------



## zotos (4 Februar 2008)

Ich habe nun auch endlich einen Favoriten: *Blick unter den Rock...*


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2008)

bloß nicht zuviel verraten, nönönö ... :twisted: ...oder ist es die unsicherheit, dass es vielleicht doch falsch sein könnte 

*OP27_Keine Verbindung-Fehler beim Download *


----------



## Steve81 (6 Februar 2008)

Dieser Beitrag könnte auch für dieses Thema interessant werden! *Rolltorsteuerung mit Easy "Hilfe" *


----------



## kpeter (7 Februar 2008)

Mogen allerseits

Es geht aber noch besser

Eine Hausübung 
Eine Torsteuerung

locke ist so milde gestimmt das er sich hinsetzt und fragt:

soll es eine einfache lösung sein oder eine komplizierte

hausübungsmacher reibt sich die hände

kompliziert

wie gesagt hatte meinen guten tag
setz mich hin mach einen schönen FB mit ein paar indirekten aufrufen usw usw
also so richtig kompliziert
schick in die datei

seine antwort war der hammer

geht es nicht einfacher wir haben in der schule nur ob1 mit kop durchgemacht

hatte ich vergessen das ich denn gesamten baustein in awl geschrieben habe und die antwort kam 4 tage nachdem ich denn baustein geschickt hatte und natürlich 1 tag vor der abgabe :twisted:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Februar 2008)

Frage: Wenn Euch solche Benutzer so nerven, warum antwortet Ihr dann überhaupt? Ich denke, der Sinn eines solchen Forum ist es nicht, sich über andere lustig zumachen, sondern einander zu unterstützen.


----------



## Steve81 (8 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn Euch solche Benutzer so nerven, warum antwortet Ihr dann überhaupt? Ich denke, der Sinn eines solchen Forum ist es nicht, sich über andere lustig zumachen, sondern einander zu unterstützen.


 
Hallo, in den hier nominierten Themen liegt das Problem nicht darin, dass die Fragen zu einfach zu beantworten sind und man desshalb nicht helfen will, sondern dass Rückfragen die zur Problemlösung wichtig sind nicht beantwortet werden!


----------



## zotos (8 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn Euch solche Benutzer so nerven, warum antwortet Ihr dann überhaupt? Ich denke, der Sinn eines solchen Forum ist es nicht, sich über andere lustig zumachen, sondern einander zu unterstützen.



Huch, hat dieses Forum also nur einen einzigen Sinn und Zweck?
Wenn Du hier den Moralapostel spielen willst verweise ich Dich gerne an "Neue Christentum Anschnur" da werden löbliche und redliche Moralapostel gesucht. 

Wo her kommen eigentlich immer die Newbies die das ganze Forum verändern wollen. Zum Glück haben die Meisten nach einiger Zeit ein Einsehen und machen mit oder bleiben ruhig.


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn Euch solche Benutzer so nerven, warum antwortet Ihr dann überhaupt? Ich denke, der Sinn eines solchen Forum ist es nicht, sich über andere lustig zumachen, sondern einander zu unterstützen.


Ein bischen Spass musst du uns doch auch mal gönnen


----------



## vierlagig (8 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn Euch solche Benutzer so nerven, warum antwortet Ihr dann überhaupt? Ich denke, der Sinn eines solchen Forum ist es nicht, sich über andere lustig zumachen, sondern einander zu unterstützen.



die erste Antwort passiert, weil man helfen möchte und noch nicht weiß, dass der Benutzer nerven könnte ... 

die zweite Antwort erstellt man, weil man denkt, sich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt zu haben ... 

alle weiteren, weil man nur SO einen schönen Thread für diesen hier zusammenbekommt


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn Euch solche Benutzer so nerven, warum antwortet Ihr dann überhaupt? Ich denke, der Sinn eines solchen Forum ist es nicht, sich über andere lustig zumachen, sondern einander zu unterstützen.


 

boaah! cool! darf ichs auch nochmal zitieren?
hehe vermutlich der meist zititierte beitrag aus über 100k...

glückwunsch AUDSUPERUSER


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> boaah! cool! darf ichs auch nochmal zitieren?
> hehe vermutlich der meist zititierte beitrag aus über 100k...
> 
> glückwunsch AUDSUPERUSER


Du solltest ihm einen Preis dafür überreichen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Februar 2008)

Hallo 
Vielen Dank für Euere Antworten.
Ich weiss, es steht mir nicht zu, Euch erfahrene Forumsteilnehmer zu kritisieren, was Ihr mir auch deutlich zu verstehen gebt.
Ich bin auf Euer Forum gestossen, weil ich ein Problem mit von WinCC benötigten XP Diensten hatte. Ich habe hier einen Beitrag gefunden, der mir weiter geholfen hat (wobei der Fragesteller die Antwort anderweitig gefunden hat, aber so nett war, sie online zustellen).
Ich habe mich angemeldet, um die Hilfe des Forums zu nutzen, aber auch weil ich dachte, ausgleichenderweise vielleicht anderen zu helfen. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass ein neues Mitglied, egal wieviel Programmiererfahrung es mitbringt, nicht zählt.
Ebenfalls habe ich festgestellt, dass einfache Fragen, die zum Teil auch schon oft gestellt wurden, schnell von den Stammusern beantwortet werden, man aber auf spezielle Fragen keine, oder nur unzureichende Antworten erhält. Vielleicht, weil dies mehr Arbeit macht, als einfach eine Link in die Antwort zu packen.
Es wundert mich auch, dass manche User in Ihren Antworten beleidigende Symbole verwenden, um ihre Meinung zu unterstreichen, und dies geduldet wird.
Markus, Du bist der Administrator, schmeiss mich aus dem Forum wenn Du willst, sei aber bitte so fair, und mail mir noch vorher die Gründe, weshalb.

Gruss

AUDSUPERUSER


----------



## vierlagig (8 Februar 2008)

wir haben dir einzig zu verstehen geben wollen, dass wir auch spaß haben wollen, wenn wir anderen helfen. dass wir nicht gegenfragen stellen, weil uns danach ist, sondern weil sie notwendig sind und dass wir uns alle nicht immer so ernst nehmen sollten ... außer sc


----------



## MSB (8 Februar 2008)

@AUDSUPERUSER
Tut mir ja leid, aber dem kann ich so nicht ganz beipflichten!
Das beste Beispiel in jüngerer Zeit dürften Perfektionist und Vierlagig sein, beide vom Anmeldedatum her betrachtet ziemlich neue User.

Vielleicht war das noch nicht ganz deutlich:
Es nerven nicht die Benutzer die eine Frage stellen, höchstens u.U. die, bei denen man keinerlei Eigeninitiative vorfindet, seis Forensuche, oder Bedienungsanleitung oder sonstwas.
Und wenn man sich dann erdreistet auf einen Beitrag zu Antworten, man in der darauffolgenden Antwort vom
Fragesteller liest, das er den Schrott den man ihm da geantwortet hat offensichtlich schlicht nicht gelesen hat,
dann soll er sein Problem alleine lösen und mir meine boarische ruah lassen.

Zu den speziellen Fragen, kannst du da ein konkretes Beispiel bringen, oder ist das jetzt einfach mal so pauschal?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Februar 2008)

Hallo Vierlagig

Spass ist ja auch wichtig. Den Beitrag "Fun nach Feierabend" finde ich genial.


----------



## Steve81 (8 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hallo
> Vielen Dank für Euere Antworten.
> Ich weiss, es steht mir nicht zu, Euch erfahrene Forumsteilnehmer zu kritisieren, was Ihr mir auch deutlich zu verstehen gebt.


Ich denke schon, dass es hier jedem (egal ob erfahren oder nicht) zusteht Kritik zu äusern wenn diese konstruktiv ist! Wir haben dir auch eigentlich nur zurück geschrieben dass wir deine Kritik nicht so recht nachvollziehen können!


AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Euer Forum gestossen, weil ich ein Problem mit von WinCC benötigten XP Diensten hatte. Ich habe hier einen Beitrag gefunden, der mir weiter geholfen hat (wobei der Fragesteller die Antwort anderweitig gefunden hat, aber so nett war, sie online zustellen).
> Ich habe mich angemeldet, um die Hilfe des Forums zu nutzen, aber auch weil ich dachte, ausgleichenderweise vielleicht anderen zu helfen.


Dafür ist dieses Forum auch gedacht und wird von den hier kritisierten Usern auch genutzt!


AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass ein neues Mitglied, egal wieviel Programmiererfahrung es mitbringt, nicht zählt.


Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Quatsch! (sehs nicht so eng und nehms bitte nicht persönlich) Und wenn so eine Aussage dann bitte (ein wenig) begründet!


AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ebenfalls habe ich festgestellt, dass einfache Fragen, die zum Teil auch schon oft gestellt wurden, schnell von den Stammusern beantwortet werden, man aber auf spezielle Fragen keine, oder nur unzureichende Antworten erhält. Vielleicht, weil dies mehr Arbeit macht, als einfach eine Link in die Antwort zu packen.


Da wird eben auch Eigeninitiative erwartet. Man kann doch von den Usern hier nich verlangen, dass sie einem die Probleme lösen! Nur Hilfe kann man erwarten und die bekommt man auch!


AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Es wundert mich auch, dass manche User in Ihren Antworten beleidigende Symbole verwenden, um ihre Meinung zu unterstreichen, und dies geduldet wird.


Nimms doch nicht so ernst!


AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Markus, Du bist der Administrator, schmeiss mich aus dem Forum wenn Du willst, sei aber bitte so fair, und mail mir noch vorher die Gründe, weshalb.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> AUDSUPERUSER


Ich gehe nicht davon aus dass du raus fliegst, warum auch? Du solltest aber nicht zu sehr den Moralapostel spielen, hier gehts nun mal auch manchmal etwas "lockerer" zur Sache! Ich selbst bin auch noch nicht lange hier dabei und schreibe auch nicht massenhaft Beiträge und trotzdem hatte ich nie den Eindruck, dass meine Beiträge "nichts zählen"!


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2008)

@steve
danke das du mir die tippserei erspart hast

@ASU
wieso? - wieso soll ich dich rausschmeissen?
hast du bunte pilze gefressen?

bestenfalls, oder bessergesagt ziehmlich sicher werde ich deine und die dir gefolgten beiträge aus diesem topic entfernen und in ein neues kopieren. ich finde es nicht ok das "robin hood für uneinsichtige fragensteller" hier dem vierlagigen sein schönes topic versaut in dem sich alle gestressten fragebeantworter, die die hier zitierten user teilweise mehrfach und freundlich um weitere infos gebeten haben - doch nur um ihnen helfen zu können!!! -, sich hier weitab von den horden dieser fragenden ein ganz kleines bischen lebensfreude gönnen können...


immer diese scheiss einzelkinder!


----------



## Steve81 (8 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @steve
> danke das du mir die tippserei erspart hast


bitte, gerne! 



Markus schrieb:


> bestenfalls, oder bessergesagt ziehmlich sicher werde ich deine und die dir gefolgten beiträge aus diesem topic entfernen und in ein neues kopieren.


das fände ich auch angebracht!


----------



## Steve81 (8 Februar 2008)

Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen!
Hier mal wieder eine Nominierung: analoge Motoransteurung


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen!
> Hier mal wieder eine Nominierung: analoge Motoransteurung


 
das hättest du jetzt nicht tun sollen...


----------



## MSB (8 Februar 2008)

Das ist definitiv der Thread auf den uneinsichtig passt wie die sprichwörtliche Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## godi (8 Februar 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen!
> Hier mal wieder eine Nominierung: analoge Motoransteurung



Ma jetzt hat Markus den allerbesten Beitrag für Uneinsichtigkeit gelöscht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Den hätte man ruhig in den Stammtisch oder den SV verschieben können!


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Ma jetzt hat Markus den allerbesten Beitrag für Uneinsichtigkeit gelöscht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ok - aber der bleibt dicht


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2008)

*Du Spassbremse*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ok - aber der bleibt dicht



Markus, Du bist manchmal wirklich eine Sche... Spassbremse    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## kpeter (8 Februar 2008)

so jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazugeben



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich habe mich angemeldet, um die Hilfe des Forums zu nutzen, aber auch weil ich dachte, ausgleichenderweise vielleicht anderen zu helfen.


 
dann mach das doch es wird sich jeder freuen



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass ein neues Mitglied, egal wieviel Programmiererfahrung es mitbringt, nicht zählt.
> Ebenfalls habe ich festgestellt, dass einfache Fragen, die zum Teil auch schon oft gestellt wurden, schnell von den Stammusern beantwortet werden, man aber auf spezielle Fragen keine, oder nur unzureichende Antworten erhält.


 
sollen wir ( wenn ich mich zu denn stammusern zählen darf ) jede frage 10000 mal beantworten ich finde es in ordnung wenn einer so net ist und mir einen link schickt und nicht alles noch einmal durchkaut.

und wenn du mal genau schaust wirst du sehen das es meistens schüler sind die sich ihre hausaufgaben von uns machen lassen wollen und keinen finger krumm machen ( hab ich dazugesagt das ich selber unterrichte )



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Es wundert mich auch, dass manche User in Ihren Antworten beleidigende Symbole verwenden, um ihre Meinung zu unterstreichen, und dies geduldet wird.


 
welche sympole meinst du denn die lieben netten smilys  
die tun sicher weh



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Markus, Du bist der Administrator, schmeiss mich aus dem Forum wenn Du willst, sei aber bitte so fair, und mail mir noch vorher die Gründe, weshalb.


 
ich glaub das wird er nicht so schnell machen außer er hat einen grund 



und meine persöhnliche meinung ist 
zu machen fragen kann mann nur solche antworten geben wie wir sie geben.

wenn man als fragesteller nicht mal weis was das problem ist oder sich nicht mal die mühe gibt etwas zu testen


und das forum in seiner form hat sich sehr gebessert wenn ich noch so ca 1 jahr zurückdenke und einer hat was von kop gesagt dann war sein kopf schon weg ist denn jetzt unser ug wieder da oder war es nur ein geist


so und jetzt könnt ihr über mich herfallen


>>>>>>>> übrigens rechtschreibfehler sind heute gewollt ich sollte doch mal in mein bett gehen 

wünsche allen forums mitgliedern eine gute nacht und macht weiter so


----------



## nade (10 Februar 2008)

Da hatte kpeter´s Schüler wohl auch etwas zu wenig Info´s gegeben.
Bei KOP und UG lief sowas aof KOP-Killer raus.
Denke aber mal in AWL wars immernoch besser als wie in SCL. Was allerdings auch shcon miterlebt, das einer eine "simple Pumpensteuerung" gemacht bekommen wollte, Tips wie am besten zu Lösen, und dann rumschreit das keiner ihm hilft. Auf Anfrage nach einem Lösungsansatz seinerseits kam dann eine fehlerahfte Vollösung aus einem anderen Forum.
Denke mal die Aufgabenstellung+ Lösungsansatz/Idee+ Frage zu einem/mehrere Punkte in der Aufgabe ist doch das kleine Problem. Es wird hier bestimmt jedem geholfen, selbst wenns nur der Verweis auf die Suchfunktion ist. Etwas Eigeninitiative ist schon erforderlich oder halt auch Untergang in der Wirtschaft.
Zu dem Hinweis mit der Suchfunktion kommen meist auch Stichworte dazu wie z.B. Schrittkette, Sprungmerker, ..... .


> www.SPS-Forum.de -> Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!


Nur wenn keiner weiß wo er Anfangen soll, und auf welches Problem begrenzen weil einfach Informationen fehlen, wirds halt meist etwas komisch.
Viele opfern ihre Freizeit um sich solchen Problemen anzunehmen und da ist dann doch schon eine Einschränkung brauchbar. Alles andere fängt dann an zu Ärgern.
Und jetzt würde ich vorschlagen das mal gut ist, eh UG seine Renteninsel verlässt und anfängt hier marke seines Avatars loszulegen.


----------



## blauweisser (10 Februar 2008)

Ja einen wunderschönen guten Abend! Bin neu hier ....  Also mein Problem :
Habe ein Converter 6es5-734-1bd20,eine AG S5 100U CPU100 6es5 ma01
und ein step5 Programm in Schwarzweiß annodazumal. Ein laptop Compaq Armada 333Mhz . Ich bekomme keine verbindung zum AG.


----------



## godi (10 Februar 2008)

blauweisser schrieb:


> Ja einen wunderschönen guten Abend! Bin neu hier ....  Also mein Problem :
> Habe ein Converter 6es5-734-1bd20,eine AG S5 100U CPU100 6es5 ma01
> und ein step5 Programm in Schwarzweiß annodazumal. Ein laptop Compaq Armada 333Mhz . Ich bekomme keine verbindung zum AG.



Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

Zählst du dich von vornherein schon zu den uneinsichtigsten Fragesteller aller Zeiten? Oder warum schreibst du so eine Frage in dieses Thema? 

Also bei neuen Fragen wie dieser einen, neuen Thread eröffnen und diese Frage würde super in die Rubrik Simatic passen!
Also bitte versuche es noch einmal und viel Glück dabei! 

godi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Aus einem anderen Forum, passt aber hier rein wie die faust aufs Auge!!!
http://www.elektrikforum.de/viewtopic.php?p=78673#78673
 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2008)

Entschuldigung an alle, denen ich auf die Füsse getreten bin.
Ich habe mir Eurere Antworten durchgelesen, und gemerkt, dass ich noch nich lange genug im Forum war, um solche Aussagen zu treffen.
Ich hoffe, dass Ihr trotzdem weiter auf meine Anfragen antwortet, und mich nicht ignoriert.

Gruss AUDSUPERUSER


----------



## marlob (11 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Entschuldigung an alle, denen ich auf die Füsse getreten bin.
> Ich habe mir Eurere Antworten durchgelesen, und gemerkt, dass ich noch nich lange genug im Forum war, um solche Aussagen zu treffen.
> Ich hoffe, dass Ihr trotzdem weiter auf meine Anfragen antwortet, und mich nicht ignoriert.
> 
> Gruss AUDSUPERUSER


Wer ordentlich fragt, bekommt natürlich auch weiterhin ordentliche Antworten


----------



## vierlagig (14 Februar 2008)

*mal so nebenbei...*

...es lohnt sich wirklich den *forum-chat* zu besuchen, *zotos* und *edison* mögen mir recht geben, wenn sie ein wenig guten willen an den tag legen ... ja, auch da gibt es uneinsichtige fragensteller die sich z.b. am 13. februar 1945 hochziehen können, von ihrem "volk" und immer wieder von ihrem "volk" "berichten" und jegliche gegenfragen und/oder argumente mit "penner", "wichser" or something like that beantworten und zu einem gegenschlag ausholen versuchen ... ich für meinen teil hatte großen spaß ... vielleicht sehen wir auch dich, geneigter leser, demnächst im chat ... zu welchem "volk" gehörst du? 

ossi, blender, katholik und/oder nazi? ... mehr hat das deutsche portofolio ja nicht zu bieten


----------



## Andreas (14 Februar 2008)

"Neue Christentum Anschnur"  Wie geil ist das denn??? :-D :-D :-D 
@Zotos: Wie kommst du immer auf so geile seiten   Ich schmeiß mich hier gerade vollends weg...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## zotos (14 Februar 2008)

@Andreas: so

Der QM hat das ausgegraben, vielen Dank noch mal dafür.


----------



## vierlagig (17 Februar 2008)

ich glaub der* Motornennstrom - dämliche Frage* passt hier auch ganz gut rein 

erst nicht so richtig zu potte kommen und dann auch noch vorlaut werden, man man man, diese jugend...


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich glaub der* Motornennstrom - dämliche Frage* passt hier auch ganz gut rein
> ...


 
... wobei _ich_ glaube, dort auch die ein oder andere dämliche Antwort vorgefunden zu haben


----------



## IBN-Service (17 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...es lohnt sich wirklich den forum-chat zu besuchen, ... .... und jegliche gegenfragen und/oder argumente mit "penner", "wichser" or something like that beantworten ... ich für meinen teil hatte großen spaß ... vielleicht sehen wir auch dich, geneigter leser, demnächst im chat ...


 
Nun, Steffen,

es freut mich ja, dass du da mal einen "großen Spaß" hattest! 

Aber ich, einer der geneigten Leser, werde wohl auch in Zukunft ohne diesen "großen Spaß" auskommen können.

In so fern Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht und weiterhin viel "Spaß"....


----------



## Markus (17 Februar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Nun, Steffen,
> 
> es freut mich ja, dass du da mal einen "großen Spaß" hattest!
> 
> ...


 

wie meinst du das?
kann es sein das du die aussage von vierlagig falsch verstanden hasr?


----------



## IBN-Service (17 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?
> kann es sein das du die aussage von vierlagig falsch verstanden hasr?


 
Nein.

Die Aussage habe ich schon richtig verstanden.


.


----------



## Ralle (17 Februar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Die Aussage habe ich schon richtig verstanden.
> 
> ...



Ich kann jedenfalls deine Aussage nicht verstehen!


----------



## marlob (17 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann jedenfalls deine Aussage nicht verstehen!


Wir haben im Chat vorhin auch kurz darüber diskutiert. Aber der Jürgen ist wohl der einzige, der das versteht.


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2008)

*ich möchte ja niemanden zu nahe treten...*

... aber was dieser kollege da durchzieht spottet ja jeder beschreibung ...

die rede ist von *ottopaul*, urheber so unvergessener topics wie:

*3 Betriebsarten
Betriebsarten*
* 	Betriebsarten umschalten*
*Betriebarten gesucht*

...also insgesamt beschäftigte ihn das thema über drei monate 

manchmal löst er längere diskussionen aus ohne sich zu melden, wie z.B.

* 	Instanzen verwenden?*

aber den bisherigen höhepunkt sehe ich in

*Industrieöfen und Gasdichtheitskontrolle*

*ROFL*


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 März 2008)

ich finde es nicht gut, das ihr euch darüber lustig macht ...
Die Frage wäre doch recht einfach zu beantworten gewesen :
Ein Gußeiserner Ofen hat eine sehr viel höhere Dichte wie zum Beispiel ein Steinofen. Etwas schieriger wird es allerdings zugegebenermassen bei Holz- oder Kohleöfen.
Ach ich weiß auch nicht ...  

*ACK* an Vierlagig für sein untrügliches Gespür ...


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht gut, das ihr euch darüber lustig macht ...



mitgehangen, mitgefangen? ... nee, will hier keinen mit ins boot ziehen und dafür verantwortlich machen  ... bekenne mich dazu, ohne rückendeckung



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre doch recht einfach zu beantworten gewesen :



welche frage? ... du scheinst hier der mit dem gespür zu sein



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> *ACK* an Vierlagig für sein untrügliches Gespür ...



lass das mal nich den HDD lesen  ... aber danke


----------



## TommyG (18 März 2008)

Höhö,

das mit dem 'ohne Rückendeckung' macht Dich ja fast schon zu einem Beispielmember in Forum. Oder wer kennt den Kunden der sagt: Jop, mach ma, wenns net funzt is auch net so schlimm...

und das mit dem Ofen gehört hier rein. Meine Meinung, ne Otto?

Grretz, Tom


----------



## nade (18 März 2008)

Aber auch zu dem Wahlschalter... Ersteinmal in weiß net was, ok verfeinerte Neufrage und auch da dann in AWL... kurz drauf selbes wieder... Markus hast du die Suchfunktion etwa ausgebaut?
Aber Frage... ich hätte gern mal ein Problem... es dreht sich um Folgendes.....


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2008)

einer meiner favoriten, schon so alt und immer noch sooo gut:

*S7 Problem. Hilfe!!!!
*


----------



## marlob (3 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> einer meiner favoriten, schon so alt und immer noch sooo gut:
> 
> *S7 Problem. Hilfe!!!!
> *


Falls wir am Ende des Jahres eine Umfrage hierzu starten, dann landet dieses Thema mit Sicherheit ganz oben


----------



## IBFS (3 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> einer meiner favoriten, schon so alt und immer noch sooo gut:
> 
> *S7 Problem. Hilfe!!!!*


 

Absolute Creme - ich möchte manchmal echt wissen, was aus
solchen Spezialisten schlußendlich geworden ist 

oder......

doch besser nicht   :sm8:


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2008)

zähle "[code ] und [/code ] (jeweils ohne space) machen code lesbarer"

*Schleife / Pointer versuch*


----------



## drfunfrock (11 April 2008)

Ach kommt, nicht jeder ist ein Autor, der seine Befindlichkeiten wie ein Goethe ausdrücken kann. Und manchmal kann man das Problem schon deshalb nicht richtig beschreiben, weil man einfach keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## jabba (11 April 2008)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ach kommt, nicht jeder ist ein Autor, der seine Befindlichkeiten wie ein Goethe ausdrücken kann. Und manchmal kann man das Problem schon deshalb nicht richtig beschreiben, weil man einfach keine Ahnung hat.


 
Es geht um die Ignoranz gestellte Fragen nicht zu beantworten und Hinweise nicht zu befolgen. Wenn einer sein Problem nicht richtig darstellen kann ist das schon schlimm genug, aber selbst bei energischem Nachfragen kommen die Leute nicht ans grübeln und brabbeln rum. Sie gestehen sich nicht ein, das sie überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, und verstehen unsere Fragen daher nicht.
Die Folge man bekommt die vorletzte Frage die schon zweimal beantwortet hat wieder, oder eine Frage, die alles vorhergehende in zweifel zieht.

Ein neuer


----------



## drfunfrock (11 April 2008)

Ich bitte um Vergebung. Du hast recht, denn:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19195
(Letzter Beitrag auf der Seite)


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2008)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Vergebung. Du hast recht, denn:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19195
> (Letzter Beitrag auf der Seite)



so schlimm is das nun nich, ne ... er gesteht sich ein, keine ahnung zu haben, das ist mehr als manch andere je zulassen würden


----------



## dtsclipper (14 April 2008)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ach kommt, nicht jeder ist ein Autor, der seine Befindlichkeiten wie ein Goethe ausdrücken kann. Und manchmal kann man das Problem schon deshalb nicht richtig beschreiben, weil man einfach keine Ahnung hat.


 
Hierfür gilt:
Hier steh ich nun ich armer Tor - 
Und bin so klug als wie zuvor!

( Faust I )

Auch Shakesbear ist immer gut:

Und ist's auch Wahnsinn -
so hat es doch Methode!
( Hamlet )

dtsclipper


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 April 2008)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Hierfür gilt:
> Hier steh ich nun ich armer Tor -
> Und bin so klug als wie zuvor!
> 
> ...


 
Wo wir schon dabei sind

Diesen Autor schreibt mann so Shakespeare  

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## dtsclipper (14 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind
> 
> Diesen Autor schreibt mann so Shakespeare
> 
> ...



Bei mir hapert es halt mit der Ottographie... ,

Wie schreibt man eigentlich Legastheniker ??? *ROFL*

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Bei mir hapert es halt mit der Ottographie... ,
> ...


Da bist du nicht der einzige hier im Forum, ich glaube da haben die meisten Probleme mit. E-Technik und Deutsch vertragen sich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Mai 2008)

*so uneinsichtig sind die manchmal gar nicht*

und ganz selten machen sie dann solche Flüchtigkeitsfehler:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19781


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2008)

ob es sich hier auch um einen flüchtigkeitsfehler handelt?

*High speed Zähler

*ROFL*
*


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen!
> Hier mal wieder eine Nominierung: analoge Motoransteurung



wo ist der thread hin?  PANIK!!!


----------



## godi (11 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wo ist der thread hin?  PANIK!!!



Den hat Markus sicher schon wieder dicht gemacht oder er befindet sich im SV!

Siehe:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=119520&postcount=32

godi


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Den hat Markus sicher schon wieder dicht gemacht oder er befindet sich im SV!



lesen kann ich alleene och 
dicht gemacht ist ja ok und er hatte ihn ja ausm SV wieder rausgeholt gehabt - menno ...


----------



## vierlagig (1 September 2008)

öhöm *räusper* ... http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=721542


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2008)

was soll das sein ...?


----------



## Perfektionist (1 September 2008)

da kommt nämich nix ...


----------



## Ralle (1 September 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> da kommt nämich nix ...



Ja ebend, oder !

Der 4L hat grad nix zu tun ?


----------



## vierlagig (1 September 2008)

fehler vom amt, sorry: http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?do=finduser&u=12070&starteronly=1

das müßte jetzt aber funktionieren ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2008)

... hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> fehler vom amt, sorry: http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?do=finduser&u=12070&starteronly=1
> 
> das müßte jetzt aber funktionieren ...



Aber er bedankt sich doch immer ganz nett bei Euch 

Seit doch nicht so gemein

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## jabba (4 Mai 2010)

*Aktualisierung*

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich einfach  dieses Thema noch einmal in Erinnerung bringen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich einfach  dieses Thema noch einmal in Erinnerung bringen.



welcher Anlass ist aktuell, schmeiß mal einen Link in die runde!


----------



## jabba (4 Mai 2010)

Ich lese in der letzten Zeit zwar mehr als ich schreibe aber z.B.

Kandidat nummer 1

oder


----------



## Blockmove (4 Mai 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich lese in der letzten Zeit zwar mehr als ich schreibe aber z.B.
> 
> Kandidat nummer 1



100% ACK.
Manchmal bewundere ich schon die Geduld, die manche beim Helfen aufbringen.

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## jabba (4 Mai 2010)

Genau, manchmal denke ich man wäre Phsychiater  und müßte von den Leuten die Kindheitserinnerungen rauskramen. Jeden Scheiss muß man nachfragen und kriegt dann noch blöde Antworten.


----------



## bike (4 Mai 2010)

*ACK*

Geht mir auch so, leider.
Da wird erklärt was schief läuft und die Lösung bereitgestellt, dann kommen noch weiterführende Links zum nachlesen und besseren Verstehen.
Und das Ergebnis? 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich lese in der letzten Zeit zwar mehr als ich schreibe aber z.B.
> 
> Kandidat nummer 1
> 
> oder


 
Danke jabba,
wenn ich an Kandidat #1 denke könnte ich schon wieder....



Ich denke die ganze Zeit, der arme junge, den haben Sie alleine
zu einer Anlage geschickt und der bekommt vor lauter streß keinen
geraden Satz mehr hin. Neh der sitzt zuhause, am Küchentisch und
spielt.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (4 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Danke jabba,
> wenn ich an Kandidat #1 denke könnte ich schon wieder....



NEEE nicht schon wieder ...

Aber Spass beiseite:
Es ist wirklich bemerkenswert mit welcher Geduld sich hier manche Kollegen bemühen, Information rüberzubringen.


----------



## peter(R) (19 November 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40626

liest nix, versteht nix und F1 ist auch nix.

peter(R)


----------



## hucki (20 November 2010)

Ich nominiere diesen noch nach:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40308


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2011)

*Noch ein Kandidat*

zur Nominierung
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31724

bike


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> zur Nominierung
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31724
> 
> bike



begründung der nominierung?


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> begründung der nominierung?


Man merkt das er Anfänger ist, aber zu einer Nominierung reicht es noch lange nicht.


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> begründung der nominierung?



Gerne, keinerlei Versuch die  Taste F1 zu nutzen.
Keinen Ansatz von eigen Initiative zu erkennen. 
Der Verweis des Schreibers, nicht in dem eigenen Code nach Fehler zu suchen, sondern kopierten Code nutzen und dann reklamieren, wenn es nicht auf Anhieb klappt.

Ich habe sehr viel Verständnis, wenn jemand mit einer neuen Aufgabe beginnt. 
Es ist unverständlich, wenn bei einem Problem oder einer Fragestellung nicht die vorhandene Hilfe zuerst benutzt wird.
Es gibt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bei Siemens eine Dokumentation "First Steps" oder so ähnlich.
NACH dem Lesen und Nachvollziehen der Beispiele und Hinweise, würden solche Fragen nicht kommen.


bike


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2011)

Wenn alle die Hilfe, die Dokumentation, Tutorials, F1, google usw. ordnungsgemäß nutzen würden hätten wir hier bald nichts mehr zu tun

Aber mal ehrlich, da waren schon schlimmere am Werk als blurry333


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Wenn alle die Hilfe, die Dokumentation, Tutorials, F1, google usw. ordnungsgemäß nutzen würden hätten wir hier bald nichts mehr zu tun



dann müßten wir wieder arbeiten und könnten keine abstrakten diskussionen über softwareentwicklung im automatisierungsbereich vollziehen... das will doch och keener! also arbeiten, mein ich


----------



## Paule (28 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> zur Nominierung
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31724
> 
> bike


Also mittlerweile stimme ich da zu.


----------



## IBFS (28 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile stimme ich da zu.



Das kann nur ein Zweit- oder DrittNick sein. Für solche Fragen hätte mich mein Lehrmeister früher bis zum Horizont und zurück auf allen Vieren laufen lassen  *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (28 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das kann nur ein Zweit- oder DrittNick sein. Für solche Fragen hätte mich mein Lehrmeister früher bis zum Horizont und zurück auf allen Vieren laufen lassen  *ROFL*


Und wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht


----------



## Paule (28 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das kann nur ein Zweit- oder DrittNick sein.


Das glaube ich nicht.
Ich denke die meisten die hier eine "Zweit- oder DrittNick" haben, sind zu eitel um irgendwelche Fragen mit ihrem Original Nick zu stellen, oder möchten hier nur ihren Frust von der Seele reden.
Aber die Anzahl und die Qualität dieser Fragen (ohne sich mal für die Antworten zu bedanken) und die Anzahl dieser bewussten Abneigung gegen die „F1 Taste“ erhärten doch den Hinweis hier aufgenommen zu werden.
Was mich jetzt allerdings stutzig macht:
Das gerade 4L und Du (Frank) gegen die Aufnahme dieses Kandidaten sind.


----------



## marlob (28 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> ...
> Das gerade 4L und (Du) Frank gegen die Aufnahme dieses Kandidaten sind.


Als 4L, und auch ich, gegen die Aufnahme waren, da hatte er gerade ein paar wenige Beiträge geschrieben und die Qualifizierungshürde noch nicht überwunden

Mittlerweile siehts anders aus


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2011)

Das glaub ich jetzt nicht, euer Kandidat sitze hinter einem Proxy

proxy32.sbs.de

Ich denke, ihr wißt, was das ist?



Auch dort fangen alle mal an zu lernen, aber dass sie nicht die Funktion der "F1"-Taste memorieren können, überrascht mich dann doch etwas! 
Ansonsten, immer helfen, wenn man helfen kann, dafür steht doch das Forum, oder?


----------



## marlob (1 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten, immer helfen, wenn man helfen kann, dafür steht doch das Forum, oder?


*ACK*
Fülltext!!!


----------



## bike (1 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das glaub ich jetzt nicht, euer Kandidat sitze hinter einem Proxy
> 
> proxy32.sbs.de
> 
> ...



Warum habe bzw hatte ich das Gefühl verarscht zu werden?
Aber dass sich das so herausstellt, das wollte ich nicht.

Du hast recht, helfen ist keine Frage, doch irgendwann sollte eine Besserung zu erkennen sein.


bike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das glaub ich jetzt nicht, euer Kandidat sitze hinter einem Proxy
> 
> proxy32.sbs.de
> 
> ...


Da hätte er doch im Hause genügend Leute die er fragen kann 
Oder haben die kein Forum?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Warum habe bzw hatte ich das Gefühl verarscht zu werden?
> Aber dass sich das so herausstellt, das wollte ich nicht.
> 
> Du hast recht, helfen ist keine Frage, doch irgendwann sollte eine Besserung zu erkennen sein.
> ...


 
du kniest dich in letzter Zeit ganz schön rein, glaub mit nicht jeder will
dir an die Karre pissen und es gibt auch mal andere Ansichten, nicht alle
müssen mit dir einer Meinung sein.
Es gibt unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten ein Problem anzugehen, die einen
so die anderen so, wenn jetzt jemand einen anderen Weg wählt, sollte man
ihn nicht sofort angreifen. Vlt. ist besser einen Tipp zu geben das dieses
oder jenes nicht so gut ist und ansonsten sollte man andere ihre eignen
Erfahrungen machen lassen.

Besonders heftig fand ich es in den Thread mit den Instanzdaten und den
Pefekten, das war ja eine Hexenjagt.


----------



## bike (1 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> du kniest dich in letzter Zeit ganz schön rein, glaub mit nicht jeder will
> dir an die Karre pissen und es gibt auch mal andere Ansichten, nicht alle
> müssen mit dir einer Meinung sein.



Das wäre absolut langweilig, doch irgendwann ist der Punkt überschritten wo es noch Spass macht zu lesen. 




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Besonders heftig fand ich es in den Thread mit den Instanzdaten und den Pefekten, das war ja eine Hexenjagt.



Warum? Ich empfinde es nur einfach als falsch, immer zu schreiben, dieses und jenes sei falsch, wenn es in der Software so vorgesehen ist.
Wenn jemand in einem guten Forum wie hier liest, mit IDB kann und darf man alles machen, dann ist das nicht richtig.
Als die entsprechenden Einschränkungen geschrieben waren ist doch alles gut.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Das wäre absolut langweilig, doch irgendwann ist der Punkt überschritten wo es noch Spass macht zu lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich möchte die Diskussion mit den Instanzdaten hier nicht fortführen und
ich akzeptiere deinen Standpunkt.....da liegt der unterschied 

Um jetzt mal noch mal auf das Thema zurück zu kommen, geh davon aus
das hier viele reinschauen die noch nichts mit SPS zu tun hatten, dazu
hört auch der eine Kollege, 333xy. Diese Jungs gehen vlt. noch zur
Schule und holen sich hier ein bisschen Hintergrund Wissen. Das find ich
auch gut, das dieses Medium genutzt wird. Da wir auch Ausbilden, dein 
Betrieb ja auch (wie es letztens noch in der Zeitung stand), weiß ich aus
Erfahrung, das die Jungs die in der Ausbildung nicht so gut waren, später
unter Umständen zu den besten Fachkräften gehören. 
Ein Forum ist doch dazu da um Erfahrungen auszutauschen, ich lerne hier
viel, obwohl ich schon über 20 Jahre im Job bin. Wenn ich mal eine Frage
habe bin ich für jede vernünftige Antwort dankbar, eine der schlimmsten 
Antworten ist für mich "nutze doch mal die F1 Taste", das hilft niemanden.
manchmal muss man etwas erklärt bekommen, weil man die Online Hilfe
nicht versteht.
Wenn einen die Frage zu Banal vorkommt, kann man einfach drüber hinweg
lesen, sein Supermann Dress anziehen und die Welt retten.
Da ich nicht fliegen kann, helfe ich ganz gerne bei den kleinen Dingen, 
das macht auch Spaß.


----------



## Verpolt (1 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ein Supermann Dress anziehen und die Welt retten.
> Da ich nicht fliegen kann, helfe ich ganz gerne bei den kleinen Dingen,



Wenigstens hast du dabei das Dress an


----------



## Mordor_FRI (16 März 2011)

Habe hier einen Kandidaten

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=319501

Habe ein Problem, lass es uns als Team (Toll Ein Anderer Machts) lösen


----------



## Nordischerjung (16 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Habe hier einen Kandidaten
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=319501


Wen meinst du, IBFS?


----------



## Mordor_FRI (16 März 2011)

Könte sein das er die Nominierung aberkannt bekommt ! ist auf dem weg der Besserung !


----------



## hucki (19 Juli 2012)

jabba schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich einfach  dieses Thema noch einmal in Erinnerung bringen.


Nach über einem Jahr hat sich mal wieder jemand der Nominatur gestellt:
Karton mit Vollverkabelung





vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> "Mir egal, was du von meinem Problem wissen willst, ich erzähl dir weiter meinen Kokolores!"
> oder
> "Ja, habe nicht gemacht, was du mir empfohlen hast ... aber es funktioniert nicht!"
> ...





vierlagig schrieb:


> die erste Antwort passiert, weil man helfen möchte und noch nicht weiß, dass der Benutzer nerven könnte ...
> 
> die zweite Antwort erstellt man, weil man denkt, sich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt zu haben ...
> 
> alle weiteren, weil man nur SO einen schönen Thread für diesen hier zusammenbekommt


Ich glaub', vl hat's schon damals in seiner Kristallkugel gesehen.


----------



## mariob (19 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ist ein würdiger Kandidat. Meine Stimme hat er.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 Juli 2012)

Schade.... Ich war erst aus Seite 6 als der admin den Beitrag soeben gelöscht hat. *immernochgrins*


----------



## cmm1808 (19 Juli 2012)

Einfach köstlich, diese Diskussion hier.

Habe nach vergeblicher Suche leider keinen Mülleimer für grobe Rechtschreibfehler gefunden, darum möchte ich ein wenig Nachhilfe geben.
Der Besuch der, vom TE angesprochenen Schule, wenn es überhaubt einen Kontakt mit einer solchen Institution gab, scheint leider keine Erfolgsgeschichte zu sein.



fyson schrieb:


> NUN, bin ich hier in der schule o was , also auf eure hilfe kann ich verzichten, wenn ihr der deutschen sprache net mächtig seit, dann ist es besser auf auf die eigene landessprache zu schreiben, mit verlaub gesagt!!!



Beachtenswert ist es, dass es in einem Satz mit 38 Wörter 11 Rechtschreibfehler, einschließlich Zeichensetzung und Satzbau, gibt.
Das sind satte 29%!

Noch einmal für alle in diesem Forum, die der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind, so wie vom TE angesprochen, eine grammatikalisch richtige Beleidigung.
Damit der TE es auch versteht, sind die Berichtigungen in roter Farbe dargestellt.

"Bin ich hier in der Schule, oder was?"
"Ich kann auf eure Hilfe verzichten!"
"Wenn ihr der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig seid ist es, mit Verlaub gesagt, besser, in der eigenen Landessprache zu schreiben!"

Ich hoffe auf eine korrekte, beleidigende Antwort vom TE.


Wie schade, habe ich mir die Mühe ganz umsonst gemacht.
Mal sehen, vielleicht hilfts dem TE doch noch....:sm5:


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 Juli 2012)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> Einfach köstlich, diese Diskussion hier.
> 
> Habe nach vergeblicher Suche leider keinen Mülleimer für grobe Rechtschreibfehler gefunden, darum möchte ich ein wenig Nachhilfe geben.
> Der Besuch der, vom TE angesprochenen Schule, wenn es überhaubt einen Kontakt mit einer solchen Institution gab, scheint leider keine Erfolgsgeschichte zu sein.
> ...



Bei Yoda Grammatik gelernt ich habe


----------



## cmm1808 (19 Juli 2012)

Luke...ich bin dein Vater!


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juli 2012)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> Luke...ich bin dein Vater!



möp, falsch, es heißt "Nein, ich bin dein Vater" ("No, I am your father")


----------



## cmm1808 (19 Juli 2012)

Mist, die besten Filme aus meiner Jugend und ich rezitiere eines der berühmtesten Zitate falsch!


----------



## hucki (19 Juli 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> ... als der admin den Beitrag soeben gelöscht hat.


Warum eigentlich?
Ist da heut' morgen noch was dramatisches passiert?


----------



## hucki (19 Juli 2012)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> Mist, die besten Filme aus meiner Jugend und ich rezitiere eines der berühmtesten Zitate falsch!


Da biste bestimmt nicht der Einzigste.
Derrik z.B. hat den Satz „Harry, hol schon mal den Wagen!“ auch nicht ein einziges Mal gesagt und trotzdem denken wohl die meisten sofort daran.


----------



## SoftMachine (19 Juli 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Schade.... Ich war erst aus Seite 6 als der admin den Beitrag soeben gelöscht hat. *immernochgrins*





hucki schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich? Ist da heut' morgen noch was dramatisches passiert?




 Schade für Euch !

Ihr habt das Ende wirklich nicht mitlesen können ?  

Gruss


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 Juli 2012)

*GRINS* Denke ich hab dann doch zu viel von mir gegeben.

Ich hätte nicht fragen sollen ob meine Erfolgsprovision für das Angebot vom Penner ausgelacht zu werden reichen würde, da meine riesige Inkompetenz ja quasi auf der Hand liegt, so wie die der anderen.


----------



## hucki (20 Juli 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> ... Ihr habt das Ende wirklich nicht mitlesen können ?


Das kommt darauf an, was das Ende war.



hucki schrieb:


> ... Karton mit Vollverkabelung ...


Bis zum Karton hab' ich also mitgelesen. Kam dann am nächsten Morgen noch was?


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 Juli 2012)

ja und zwar viele lustige dinge


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Juli 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> ja und zwar viele lustige dinge



@hucki
Vielleicht gibt der Cache der Suchmaschinen noch was zum Nachlesen her, die sollen ja über einige Zeit zwischenspeichern


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Juli 2012)

ich frage mich nach dem Sinn eines solchen Threads wie diesem.

neben den uneinsichtigen Fragestellern gibt es auch uneinsichtige Kunden. Die uneinsichtigen Fragesteller kann ich hier lächerlich machen, kann ich mit so einem Tread abschrecken.

Aber wie gehe ich mit uneinsichtigen Kunden/Chefs/was weiss ich auch immer um?

Ich halte es so: wer beratungsresistent ist, der darf halt probieren, was er will. Und ich bin dann gerne Gehilfe, wenngleich ich nicht Berater sein darf. Die Einsicht kommt dann von allein. Ohne, dass ich auf den Doofie reinhacken muss.

Und ich gehe nicht zwangsläufig davon aus, dass der Depp keine Ahnung hat. Vielleicht bin ich ja der Depp, der die neue Idee nicht sieht.


----------



## IBFS (22 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Aber wie gehe ich mit uneinsichtigen Kunden/Chefs/was weiss ich auch immer um?



Man kann nur die erziehen bzw. auf den Arm nehmen, die hier auch öffentlich auftreten.

Wie man den kaputten Leuten des Alltages gegenübertritt, das ist eine ganz andere Kiste und hat

mit dem Einwand



> ich frage mich nach dem Sinn eines solchen Threads wie diesem.



nicht zu tun.

Was glaubst du was und wieviel man dann schreiben müsste, wenn der Schreibstoff nicht nur auf die schrägen Forums-Teilnehmer beschränkt bliebe?

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Juli 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Man kann nur die erziehen bzw. auf den Arm nehmen, die hier auch öffentlich auftreten.


aufn Arm nehmen ist lustig, jemanden erziehen zu wollen, oftmals nur mit eigenem Frust verbunden, weil es meist an der Einsicht (oftmals auch an der eigenen) mangelt.



IBFS schrieb:


> Wie man den kaputten Leuten des Alltages gegenübertritt, das ist eine ganz andere Kiste
> ...
> Was glaubst du was und wieviel man dann schreiben müsste, wenn der Schreibstoff nicht nur auf die schrägen Forums-Teilnehmer beschränkt bliebe?


ist das nicht die eigentliche Herausforderung? Ich kann doch nicht mit einem dummen Kunden so umgehen, wie mit einem dummen Forumsteilnehmer. Wenn ich lerne, den dummen Forumsteilnehmer so zu achten wie einen dummen Kunden, dann erst kann ich doch erfolgreich sein. Oder geht es hier nur darum, sich an denen abzureagieren, die als Stellvertreter für dumme Kunden zum Opfer werden? ist das nicht die eigentliche Herausforderung?i


----------



## bike (28 Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte nach sehr langer Zeit wieder einen Kandidaten:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/18835-Bensen83


Bei dem verstehe ich nicht, er schreibt er habe kein System zum nachschauen und eine Stunde später schreibt er es funktioniert nicht.
Damit er nicht die F1 Taste nutzen muss, kommt die Ausrede wegen kein System.
Und um nicht denken zu müssen kommt dann der Hinweis es funktioniert nicht.

Ist es wirklich so schwer zuerst das Hirn einzuschalten?
Man kann nicht alles wissen, aber es darf erwartet werden, dass zumindest das Hirnkastl genutzt wird.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Dezember 2012)

Wenn hier manche User meinen, die Wahl zum User des Jahres oder gar die Wahl zum Publikumsliebling sei destruktiv, die Rubrik "Uneinsichtigste" finde ich wirklich destruktiv


----------



## hucki (23 Juni 2013)

Warum hat eigentlich noch niemand den 00Alex in diese Bestenliste gehoben?
Sprengt er als Überflieger den Rahmen?

Bekommt er nach nicht mal 2-monatiger Userschaft außer Konkurrenz einen Ehren-/Sonderpreis für sein Lebenswerk?


----------

